# pasangers with low raitings



## Botero Bob (Mar 31, 2015)

I got the same question from riders all the time, why is my score so low?i


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Speaking of passenger ratings last night I picked a parx with a 1 rating. Didn't ask how many rides he took. I had to look three times to make sure, no problems on ride, dropped off gave a 5.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Botero Bob said:


> I got the same question from riders all the time, why is my score so low?i


next time when they ask, tell them that the rates are dirt cheap, and when they dispatch a car they need to be at the location and not make the driver wait for them, as time is money in our business and we do not get paid for waiting, also to be polite and nice also helps, treat the driver like you want to be treated.
I will give you an example, got a dispatch the other day, I get there, tap on the app ARRIVED, and text pax I am outside, I do this ALL the time, PAX get's back OK, now after 3 minutes he comes out with a big heavy bag, then tells me there is more bags, OK, he opens the door to his residence and guess what he lives on the second floor, by the time all the bags got downstairs and in my car and we took off to the airport was like 10 minutes, since Airport trips are a set fare "no matter how long it takes you to get there", so waiting time was a non factor, well he got a 2* rating "now if he tipped me to load and unload his heavy luggage I might have done otherwise", also a couple of my Uber pool jobs got a 1* rating.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Some people just don't realize how ******y and difficult they are. They see their behavior as perfectly acceptable, in fact it's their RIGHT! Assholes.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Just say no tips are the reason for low ratings.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

thehappytypist said:


> Some people just don't realize how ******y and difficult they are. They see their behavior as perfectly acceptable, in fact it's their RIGHT! Assholes.


Then they beat up your rating like a pinata because they weren't served lobster and caviar on the ride.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> I will give you an example, got a dispatch the other day, I get there, tap on the app ARRIVED, and text pax I am outside, I do this ALL the time, PAX get's back OK, now after 3 minutes he comes out with a big heavy bag, then tells me there is more bags, OK, he opens the door to his residence and guess what he lives on the second floor, by the time all the bags got downstairs and in my car and we took off to the airport was like 10 minutes, since Airport trips are a set fare "no matter how long it takes you to get there", so waiting time was a non factor, well he got a 2* rating "now if he tipped me to load and unload his heavy luggage I might have done otherwise", also a couple of my Uber pool jobs got a 1* rating.


Idk about other places but here in NJ Uber started charging waiting time from 2 minutes after we arrive, it seems make pax be ready faster. I think it's the psychological effect of having a meter running even it's only 15c per minute.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I would say passenger ratings are far easier to maintain than driver ratings.

Passengers with good ratings are civil, fully conscious and know what they're doing. They're often never late, they enter the destination of where they actually want to go instead of requesting multiple stops or not entering one at all and insist on giving you directions (ie. backseat driving; which is actually very detrimental to your rating), and most important, respects YOU as the driver.

*I am going to flat out say that tipping is VERY helpful to your passenger rating but NOT totally necessary because there has been plenty of highly rated passengers who don't tip but often request a longer and worthy fare to make up for that.

Most drivers who have good ratings were often professional drivers prior to Uber with a few exceptions - It's because they know the best routes, practice good etiquette and make the driving experience a lot more desirable to the passenger. These things come naturally when you drive a car as a profession for awhile. I notice that a lot of high rated drivers are older people who had been driving for a long time and was able to keep a clean record to drive for Uber. No surprise there.

Your passenger rating is a reflection of how desirable you are to drivers. Think about what drivers expect from you and what you can offer them that will make them feel more inclined to give you a 5 star rating. As a passenger myself, its' really not that hard to keep an acceptable rating, even when you don't tip...Doing just the things I mentioned will be ok.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Try as I might, I cannot find my passenger rating. Where can it be found?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberKevPA said:


> Try as I might, I cannot find my passenger rating. Where can it be found?


https://help.uber.com/h/e9302f73-8625-427f-abf7-dbe7ab25af7d


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Thanks, Reg! Have a look at the dilithium crystals when you get a chance.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Whew! I am a sterling five stars! Must have been all those tips I gave the drivers while taking Uber Black in DC!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberKevPA said:


> Thanks, Reg! Have a look at the dilithium crystals when you get a chance.


I'll try to get round to it when I'm done in the holodeck.


UberKevPA said:


> Whew! I am a sterling five stars! Must have been all those tips I gave the drivers while taking Uber Black in DC!


How many trips have you taken as a rider? I have a theory that pax ratings don't show a change from 5* till after a certain number of trips like maybe 10 or so.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Only about 7 rides so far so I cannot lend validation to your theory. Perhaps a holodeck simulation to test your hypothesis?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a friend who I drive every so often on a pre planned ping. I take them with uber not cash because they get the trip reimbursed through work and need a proper receipt. Anyway, one time I gave them a 4 star rating to take their rating down a little (because I think 4.8/4.9 pax look better to other drivers than 5*, I always assume 5* pax are newbies) but their rating didn't seem to change from 5. This led me to believe Uber does this so that if a rider messes up on their first ride and gets a 1* they won't get immediately blacklisted by drivers.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I have a friend who I drive every so often on a pre planned ping. I take them with uber not cash because they get the trip reimbursed through work and need a proper receipt. Anyway, one time I gave them a 4 star rating to take their rating down a little (because I think 4.8/4.9 pax look better to other drivers than 5*, I always assume 5* pax are newbies) but their rating didn't seem to change from 5. This led me to believe Uber does this so that if a rider messes up on their first ride and gets a 1* they won't get immediately blacklisted by drivers.


I've seen a 1.0 star passenger rating. Could they have gotten two 1 stars?
1 star for no tip occasionally happens. There are some drivers here that only give 2 ratings: 1 star for no tip and 5 stars for tip


----------

